# Arturo Fuente Rothschild Cigar Review - Super Sweet



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm amazed this cigar is rated so highly. Is everyone impressed that it's an okay Fuente for 3 bucks?

I admit: I bought it because it was an A....

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Rothschild Cigar Review - Super Sweet


----------

